# M-Edge Cover & E-Luminator Light



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I just received my E-Luminator light from M-Edge today. I like it. The M-Edge (new style) cover works fine, both opened and closed, with the light in place. The light is soft and even across the screen and the flexible neck makes it easy to adjust. This is powered by an LED and uses an A23 battery (included). Unfortunately the battery isn't recharagable and, so far, I haven't seen this size in any of the stores where I normally purchase batteries.










The small metal plate on the top end of the light slides into a slot in the cover, underneath the Kindle. It's 7" long and weighs 1 1/8 ounces. Price is under $10. There may be some delay in shipping according to Amazon's product listing today. My light was originally scheduled to be received after the 25th, so it came a few days early.

For folks who are interested in what a "fully-loaded" Kindle weighs, here's what I came up with:
-- Kindle (with a DecalGirl skin and 4GB SD card installed) 10.5 ounces;
-- M-Edge Executive Jacket (leather), new style 7 1/8 ounces;
-- M-Edge E-luminator light 1 1/8 ounces;
-- Original Kindle cover 6 3/8 ounces;
-- Softcover book (300 pages, 5x8") 11 3/4 ounces; and
-- Hardcover book (290 pages, 6 1/4x9 1/4") 17 1/2 ounces.

So, my Kindle, with a nice M-Edge cover and other accessories, weighs a tiny bit more than a "typical" hardcover book -- 18.75 ounces for the dressed up Kindle and 17 1/2 ounces for the hardcover book and dust jacket. Of course, that's not counting the built-in dictionary (sorry, my digital scale only goes up to 5 pounds - so no comparison there), a music player (my MP3 player weighs 2 ounces), and (so far) the 15 books I've loaded on to my Kindle!

Glynnis


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture. I was wondering how E-Luminator Light fit into the cover.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the info. I'd like a light that would fit inside the cover. Your statistics crack me up. Thanks for those also.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Glynnis,

Thoroughly enjoyed your picture & post. 

Glad you like it,

Marci


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi, I got my Medge light yesterday, and I like it.  It took me a little while to adjust it so that there was no glare, but once I did, it worked great.  I like the fact that it lives inside the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ricky,

Welcome to Kindleboards, and congratulations on leaving Lurkdom behind!

I'm glad to hear your Kindle is well accessorized!  Thanks for the review of the M-edge and light, lots of people are very interested!

If you get a chance, be sure to go over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

We have lots of book recommendations in the Book Corner, and starting Monday, we have Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

No fair! My light didn't get here yet <pouting>.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

So you could use the light with a different cover? As long as it can go behind the Kindle?

Lynn L


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> No fair! My light didn't get here yet <pouting>.


Me either.. I was really holding out hope it would be in today's mail.. but no such luck..


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn said:


> So you could use the light with a different cover? As long as it can go behind the Kindle?
> 
> Lynn L


I think so. I was thinking maybe I could place in the one of the pocket of Oberon cover. I wonder how bright is thie E-Luminator Light compare to Mighty Bright. Does anyone have both lights?


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I wonder how bright is thie E-Luminator Light compare to Mighty Bright. Does anyone have both lights?


The E-Luminator has one LED bulb. Mighty Bright makes a number of book lights, so it depends on which one you have -- they range from the Classic, which uses a tiny incandescent bulb, to a Mini Super LED that is supposed to be as bright as 3 regular LEDs (but it also uses 3 AAA batteries, something to consider if weight is a factor for you), to a Triple LED book light (about $20). Several other styles as well at http://www.mightybright.com/Book_Lights/CategoryProductList.html

The clip-on aspect of most of the MB lights didn't appeal to me, although the MB Folding LED light (which has a big metal paper-clip for attaching the light) might work in a similar fashion to the E-Luminator in an M-Edge cover, but it's hard to tell from the picture whether this would fit in the 1 1/2" deep slot/pocket or not. It looks as though the light itself would be too big to keep stored along the spine of the M-Edge cover like the E-Luminator.

Glynnis


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> The E-Luminator has one LED bulb. Mighty Bright makes a number of book lights, so it depends on which one you have
> 
> Glynnis


The one I have is Mighty Bright XtraFlex2. So E-Luminator will like using one led buld with Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 then. Thanks Glynnis.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pic & post. I enjoy reading the stats. Enjoy your new light.
Toby


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Gang

I am seriously thinking of selling mine, it arrived a few days ago.. has not even been near a kindle.. .. I have the blue cover and the light but I love my Oberons and already have three Medge covers along with the strangedog ones.. I am not crazy about this one.. if you are interested let me know.. just pop me a PM.. I am thinking 50 bucks.. case and light brand new never been used no shipping charges.. just flat rate.. drop me a line.. thanks!

This is the one I have

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Executive-compatible-e-Luminator-booklight/dp/B001J9U7ZY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_10?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1230268188&sr=8-10


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Great review, I was at Medge with both of these items in my shopping cart when I stumbled on this. The picture was very helpful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Gang
> 
> I am seriously thinking of selling mine, it arrived a few days ago.. has not even been near a kindle.. .. I have the blue cover and the light but I love my Oberons and already have three Medge covers along with the strangedog ones.. I am not crazy about this one.. if you are interested let me know.. just pop me a PM.. I am thinking 50 bucks.. case and light brand new never been used no shipping charges.. just flat rate.. drop me a line.. thanks!
> 
> ...


Patrizia--

Post this in the Buy Barter and Trade section!

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Purchased the red M-Edge cover shortly after I got my Kindle.  Love it.  Today my E-Luminator light arrive.  I love the way it fits in the M-Edge cover.  It is so neat.  I have been playing with it this evening and I believe I will like it alot.  I had a Mighty Brite, 2 lights, flexible clip-on light.  It is OK, but I didn't like the clip on part very well.  Seemed like it was always slipping and that affected the glare on my screen.  Loved the stats!  Too funny!


----------



## MaggieIndeed (Dec 28, 2008)

I was wondering if the eLuminator can be placed in the spine of the cover as shown on the sites.  I see from your picture that you have it attached near the edge of the cover.  I have only just ordered my cover and light so the light won't be in until the end of the month or beginning of February.  The cover should ship after January 2nd.  I liked the idea that the light can attach in the spine and not contact the Kindle at all.  Is this possible?

MaggieIndeed


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL

didnt know we had a barter and trade section..  thanks for the info!


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

MaggieIndeed said:


> I was wondering if the eLuminator can be placed in the spine of the cover as shown on the sites. I see from your picture that you have it attached near the edge of the cover. I liked the dea that the light can attach in the spine and not contact the Kindle at all. Is this possible?
> 
> MaggieIndeed


Hi Maggie --
The earlier picture is a link from one of the several shots on the Amazon page for the E-Luminator light -- it shows the light before the metal plate (at the top of the light) is slid into the slot on the cover, just behind the Kindle. When you have the plate pushed into the slot, the light is in the spine of the cover. This pictures shows the light after it's been secured in place.









The corner tabs on the Kindle help keep the light from rubbing up against the side of the K.

Glynnis


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Before I got my E-Luminator light, I was using the elastic loop in the spine of the M-Edge cover to hold a pencil. The loop is actually a little large for this, but useable. I also keep a few 4x6" index cards in one of the pockets so I can jot down notes to myself while I'm reading ... stuff to put on my shopping list, to-dos, etc. 

But now that I have the E-Luminator light in the spine of the cover, a pencil really doesn't fit in the spine ... so I'm wondering, what's the elastic loop for? Is it just a carryover from the original M-Edge design, or a pencil-holder for folks who buy this style but don't use the E-Luminator?

Curious minds want to know!

Glynnis


----------



## MaggieIndeed (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, Glynnis.  

I just got a notice from Amazon that my Medge cover is being shipped.  It is about a 2 hour drive away from my house but the tracking is telling me that it will take until January 6th to receive it!!!!  I got the gray one in the genuine leather.  I almost succumbed to getting the Oberon Celtic Knot but decided to try this one first.  

Now, I only have to wait until February to get my light.  

Maggie


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion on the "genuine leather" Medge vs. the basic Medge? I know there is a $15 price difference but has anyone used both? Is the quality of the material noticeably different?


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

megan said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the "genuine leather" Medge vs. the basic Medge? I know there is a $15 price difference but has anyone used both? Is the quality of the material noticeably different?


This post might help you out:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1495.0.html


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I was waiting to get my e-luminator before fully reviewing the cover and light.  Now that the light has come, I love it.  And now having the m-edge a few weeks, it's totally soft and bends all the way back now.  And the light is perfect for my needs.  I have very sensitive eyes and almost always need a book light.  I have been using the mighty bright ultra flex 2 or whatever, and that was okay - although I usually tilted it off to the side to avoid glare.  I didn't like having to disconnect the light and put it somewhere else when I closed the kindle, the e-luminator gets rid of that problem.  So, while I was never impressed with m-edge and their customer service department, all in all I'm very happy with the cover and light!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I was waiting to get my e-luminator before fully reviewing the cover and light. Now that the light has come, I love it. And now having the m-edge a few weeks, it's totally soft and bends all the way back now. And the light is perfect for my needs. I have very sensitive eyes and almost always need a book light. I have been using the mighty bright ultra flex 2 or whatever, and that was okay - although I usually tilted it off to the side to avoid glare. I didn't like having to disconnect the light and put it somewhere else when I closed the kindle, the e-luminator gets rid of that problem. So, while I was never impressed with m-edge and their customer service department, all in all I'm very happy with the cover and light!


Thanks for the review Jen, I was wondering how the cover and light worked together. I think several people had returned the covers because they weren't happy with them. I have the old m-Edge and love it.

Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I go car camping at least three times a year and have done a few backpacking trips. I use a headlamp instead of a regular flashlight. It is a lot easier to navigate with and you have both hands free. The headlamp also works great for reading at night, on a plane, or when there is a power outage at the hotel, which I have experienced a number of times. 

It is a different way of illuminating your book but it works pretty well.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I go car camping at least three times a year and have done a few backpacking trips. I use a headlamp instead of a regular flashlight. It is a lot easier to navigate with and you have both hands free. The headlamp also works great for reading at night, on a plane, or when there is a power outage at the hotel, which I have experienced a number of times.
> 
> It is a different way of illuminating your book but it works pretty well.


I tried my headlamp, but it had to much glare for me. Mine is LED though, so maybe another kind would work better.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

STILL waiting for my e-luminator. After reading the reviews here, I think I'm really going to like it and that makes it all the harder to wait.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I have had a M-Edge red leather cover for about three weeks and the e-illuminator for about 3 days!  I absolutely love the e-illuminator.  I like the way it fits into the cover and down the spine.  It makes reading my Kindle a joy, plus it is very efficient.  Personally, I love leather.  I like the way it looks, the way it feels and the way it smells.  Finally, leather always holds up well to heavy use.  The Oberon covers are absolutely beautiful and appear to be similar to the M-Edge in design.  But for the price I will stick with the M-Edge.  I know that a lot of people have experienced customer service issues with M-Edge.  However, my experience has been very positive.


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I received my M-Edge cover for Christmas however, the light isn't due to arrive till the end of January!  Thanks for the reviews I really like the M-Edge cover and now am extremely anxious for the light!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

sergirl said:


> I received my M-Edge cover for Christmas however, the light isn't due to arrive till the end of January! Thanks for the reviews I really like the M-Edge cover and now am extremely anxious for the light!


I'm in the same boat. Received one for Christmas and now waiting for a light. I could have used the light on Sunday afternoon. DW and I went to see "Doubt" at the theater and got there early and brought my Kindle to read while waiting, but there was not quite enough light in the theater to read. Since I don't carry a purse in which to stick a light, if the light had been with the case, I could have started reading. Just one advantage, especially for guys w/o purses, of the M-edge with the light.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received one for Christmas and now waiting for a light. I could have used the light on Sunday afternoon. DW and I went to see "Doubt" at the theater and got there early and brought my Kindle to read while waiting, but there was not quite enough light in the theater to read. Since I don't carry a purse in which to stick a light, if the light had been with the case, I could have started reading. Just one advantage, especially for guys w/o purses, of the M-edge with the light.


Or you could get you a man purse like Mike aka KW. 

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received one for Christmas and now waiting for a light. I could have used the light on Sunday afternoon. DW and I went to see "Doubt" at the theater and got there early and brought my Kindle to read while waiting, but there was not quite enough light in the theater to read. Since I don't carry a purse in which to stick a light, if the light had been with the case, I could have started reading. Just one advantage, especially for guys w/o purses, of the M-edge with the light.


I have started carrying my Mighty Bright in a small cosmetic bag in my purse so that if extra light is needed it is always on hand!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Glinnis,

Is the picture you posted of the Blue Sapphire Real Leather cover?

Lynn



Glynnis said:


> I just received my E-Luminator light from M-Edge today. I like it. The M-Edge (new style) cover works fine, both opened and closed, with the light in place. The light is soft and even across the screen and the flexible neck makes it easy to adjust. This is powered by an LED and uses an A23 battery (included). Unfortunately the battery isn't recharagable and, so far, I haven't seen this size in any of the stores where I normally purchase batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> This is powered by an LED and uses an A23 battery (included). Unfortunately the battery isn't recharagable and, so far, I haven't seen this size in any of the stores where I normally purchase batteries.


Just saw this (and I apologize if answered in an earlier post). I was concerned that the A23 battery would be more expensive than using standard sizes; however, I noticed that there are there appear to be inexpensive multi-packs on sale on ebay.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

love2read said:


> Hi Glinnis,
> Is the picture you posted of the Blue Sapphire Real Leather cover?
> Lynn


Hi Lyn:
The picture is from Amazon's site listing for the E-Luminator Light ... I'm not sure which of the M-Edge covers they are showing it in ... it's just a general picture of how the light fits in the new style cover.
Glynnis


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Boston said:


> I was concerned that the A23 battery would be more expensive than using standard sizes; however, I noticed that there are there appear to be inexpensive multi-packs on sale on ebay.


Thanks! I'll check that out.
Glynnis


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I finally got the E-Luminator loght to go with my M-Edge cover........it works ok. I thought it would be brighter. I used it tonight in my living room, where there was a lamp on (so I wasn't totally in the dark), but I kept having to move it to get more light. 
I like the case, but don't love the light. I do like that it slides in under the K & is always there when needed. 
Kristie


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if a kindle in a silicone cover would fit in the m edge? I'm concerned about protecting the corners.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The A23 battery is pretty cheap. I got a 2 pack at walmart for $1.88. As long as you don't constantly fall asleep with it as I would, they last a pretty decent amount of time.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

megan said:


> Does anyone know if a kindle in a silicone cover would fit in the m edge? I'm concerned about protecting the corners.


No, I don't know - but the m-edge really protects the corners. Each corner (except the upper right that just has a band to hold it) has it's own corner to protect it. It's really snug in the case so if the silicone adds to the size at all it probably wouldn't fit.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Jen! I was concerned about the corners in my bag. I think I just need to order the M edge!


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just ordered the E-Luminator from Amazon with a shipping date of end of Jan/beginning of February.  But today I see they have already charged me so I'm wondering if it is actually in stock already.  I never had amazon bill me before an item was actually shipped or do they bill in advance because it is coming from M-edge?  Thanks.


----------

